# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-V80 เครื่องและอุปกรณ์ของแท้ 100% (ปลีก-ส่ง)

## Import

*ICOM IC-V80* รุ่นนี้เค้าโฆษณาว่าลำโพงเสียงดัง 750mW loud audio เครื่องและอุปกรณ์ แบต+แท่นชาร์จ+สายอากาศยาง ของแท้จากโรงงาน ICOM เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน 

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้ :* http://www.icom.co.jp/world/products...-v80/spec.html

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่องพร้อมอุปกรณ์จากโรงงาน จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์ (ยกเว้นกล่องและคู่มือ เนื่องจากประหยัดราคา+พื้นที่ขณะนำเข้ามาครับ แต่อุปกรณ์เดิมๆอยู่ครบครับ)

*รูปภาพ*




*ราคา :*  4,500 บาท ชุด ลิเทียม แท่นและแบตของ ICOM แท้ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ ด.ต.ประดุงเด่น (สมเด็จ) EMS = EI960774135TH  วันที่ 16/07/55
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EJ193560334TH  วันที่ 17/09/55 (แบต)
ส่งคุณ ภัสสร (มีนบุรี) EMS = EJ486200118TH  วันที่ 24/01/56
ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EJ485417793TH  วันที่ 18/02/56
ส่งคุณ เขมชาติ (ราษีไศล) EMS = EJ485628996TH  วันที่ 15/03/56
ส่งคุณ พิสันต์ (พนัสนิคม) EMS = EJ889361818TH  วันที่ 20/04/56
ส่งคุณ อ.มรกต (ร้องกวาง) EMS = EJ889456436TH วันที่ 12/06/56
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK262680825TH  วันที่ 30/09/56 (แบต)
ส่งคุณ ชญาดา (พระประแดง) EMS = EL087462216TH  วันที่ 13/06/57
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต. ศรัณย์ (ภูผาม่าน) EMS = EL635608994TH  วันที่ 11/11/57
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ. สืบพงศ์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EL551453689TH  วันที่ 16/01/58
ส่งคุณ ณัฐพงศ์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN771789435TH  วันที่ 02/02/58
ส่งคุณ วิขญ (พระโขนง) EMS = EN689545895TH วันที่ 04/02/58 (แบต Ni-Mh)
ส่งคุณ วุฒิศักดิ์ (สกลนคร) EMS = EN052458410TH  วันที่ 27/04/58
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EN116089873TH  วันที่ 06/05/58 (ชุดแท่นชาร์จ+แบตลิเทียม)
ส่งคุณ ธงไชย (พระโขนง) EMS = EN115901321TH  วันที่ 18/05/58 (เครื่อง+แบตลิเทียมสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN340627635TH  วันที่ 09/06/58
ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN527740622TH  วันที่ 25/06/58
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.ศรัณย์ (ปากบาง) EMS = EL551751912TH  วันที่ 31/08/58
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.ศรัณย์ (ปากบาง) EMS = EL551751912TH  วันที่ 31/08/58 (เครื่อง+แบตลิเทียมสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (นครปฐม) EMS = EN528061811TH  วันที่ 28/09/58
ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN508064685TH  วันที่ 13/10/58
ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EP403020725TH  วันที่ 16/11/58
ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ (สะบ้าย้อย) EMS = EP199931055TH  วันที่ 17/12/58
ส่งคุณ ณัฐภณ (มะขาม) EMS = EP213343375TH  วันที่ 02/02/59
ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP917080152TH  วันที่ 22/08/59
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.อัษฎาวุฒิ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EP912309482TH  วันที่ 13/10/59
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ต. ไชยา (ศรีสัชนาลัย) EMS = ET889693727TH  วันที่ 31/10/60
ส่งคุณ ไศล (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EU517469919TH  วันที่ 13/03/61
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ภาณุวัฒน์ (บ้านตาก) EMS = EV485191410TH  วันที่ 29/10/61 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อ.มรกต (ร้องกวาง) EMS = EJ889456436TH วันที่ 12/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชญาดา (พระประแดง) EMS = EL087462216TH  วันที่ 13/06/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต. ศรัณย์ (ภูผาม่าน) EMS = EL635608994TH  วันที่ 11/11/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ. สืบพงศ์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = EL551453689TH  วันที่ 16/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐพงศ์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN771789435TH  วันที่ 02/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิขญ (พระโขนง) EMS = EN689545895TH วันที่ 04/02/58 (แบต Ni-Mh)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วุฒิศักดิ์ (สกลนคร) EMS = EN052458410TH  วันที่ 27/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงศ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EN116089873TH  วันที่ 06/05/58 (ชุดแท่นชาร์จ+แบตลิเทียม)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธงไชย (พระโขนง) EMS = EN115901321TH  วันที่ 18/05/58 (ชุดเครื่อง+แบตลิเทียมสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN340627635TH  วันที่ 09/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN527740622TH  วันที่ 25/06/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.ศรัณย์ (ปากบาง) EMS = EL551751912TH  วันที่ 31/08/58 (เครื่อง+แบตลิเทียมสำรอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สิทธิพล (นครปฐม) EMS = EN528061811TH  วันที่ 28/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกศรินทร์ (ทุ่งเสลี่ยม) EMS = EN508064685TH  วันที่ 13/10/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุวัฒน์ (แม่พริก) EMS = EP403020725TH  วันที่ 16/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อดิสรณ์ (สะบ้าย้อย) EMS = EP199931055TH  วันที่ 17/12/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐภณ (มะขาม) EMS = EP213343375TH  วันที่ 02/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP917080152TH  วันที่ 22/08/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ต.อัษฎาวุฒิ (ปราณบุรี) EMS = EP912309482TH  วันที่ 13/10/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ต. ไชยา (ศรีสัชนาลัย) EMS = ET889693727TH  วันที่ 31/10/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไศล (อุบลราชธานี) EMS = EU517469919TH  วันที่ 13/03/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ภาณุวัฒน์ (บ้านตาก) EMS = EV485191410TH  วันที่ 29/10/61

----------

